# Early 1966 headliner



## Gary U. (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a early production 1966 GTO and replaced with the early design headliner and sail panels as shown by Ames on page 73 in there catalog. There is also a base molding. I was wondering if anyone knows what that is and were to get one.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The side panel base finish trim is plastic like the rear window trim.
It just slips over the metal retainer strip/headliner. 
I don't think there is a "Pontiac" offering for this. 
Check the Chevelle parts suppliers they have a similar piece made that may fit/work.


----------

